
Introducing the Amazon Fire TV Cube - kposehn
Https://www.amazon.com/firetvcube
======
falcon620
I've just started using the Amazon Prime Video app on Apple TV 4k. It's web-
based and frankly horrible. And not just horrible because of the technical
constraints imposed by having to target a web runtime - there are some
serious, glaring beginner type UI anti-patterns in the UI.

Is this experience indicative of what I can expect with an Amazon TV device?
(I suspect so.)

